# ? on resizing JPGs in Paintshop Pro 7



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 13, 2004)

To RC or Any Other Takers,

I am working on a slideshow and I have some pictures that are too small and one that is too big to display fully in the program that I am building the slideshow in.  I will be working in Vegas 4.0 (or maybe Premiere Pro).  Some of the photos are very old.  I am scanning them and they are of odd sizes and shapes.  I'm saving them as jpgs and cropping them and resizing them in Paint Shop Pro 7.  I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is a standard size I should resize the photos to so they will display correctly (without a letterbox look) in either of the programs I'm using.  

BTW I did match the output aspect ratio in Vegas but some of the photos are still too small.  

Thanks,

MJ :asian:


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 13, 2004)

you can uh try sizing them to the size of the resolution of your screen


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 13, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> you can uh try sizing them to the size of the resolution of your screen


Hmm not really sure what that means...:lookie: :idunno:


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

You're screen has a resolution size...are you using windows...i'm assuming you are...to find out what it is...

right click on the desktop->click on "properties"
then click on the "settings" tab on the upper right side...
in the middle it will say "screen resolution" and give you a size(in pixels)

common ones are 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768
if you resize you're pictures to these dimensions it should be the same aspect of your screen and should display fullscreen...hopefully


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 13, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> You're screen has a resolution size...are you using windows...i'm assuming you are...to find out what it is...
> 
> right click on the desktop->click on "properties"
> then click on the "settings" tab on the upper right side...
> ...


Bignick that's interesting to know, but it's hard to put into words. I'm not sure if this is the solution, because I was playing with your suggestion a little just now and even after I changed the resolution, of course I'm thinking the picture is still a rectangle that is taller than wide so I'm not sure it will fill the screen in the editing program due to the shape. This may be more of a cropping problem. I'll play with it more tomorrow... :idunno: If it works though I'll let you know!  

MJ


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

ok...i understand where you are coming from now...yeah...it does sound like a cropping problem...


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 13, 2004)

If you want.. I could assist you in this as I use Paint Shop Pro 7 all of the time.  I can provide you with even a pictoral assistance if you like..

Just let me know if I can help.

Thanks


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 14, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> To RC or Any Other Takers,
> 
> I am working on a slideshow and I have some pictures that are too small and one that is too big to display fully in the program that I am building the slideshow in. I will be working in Vegas 4.0 (or maybe Premiere Pro). Some of the photos are very old. I am scanning them and they are of odd sizes and shapes. I'm saving them as jpgs and cropping them and resizing them in Paint Shop Pro 7. I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is a standard size I should resize the photos to so they will display correctly (without a letterbox look) in either of the programs I'm using.
> 
> ...


In order to properly understand your situation - we must also understand the output method you are using to make your slide presentation. Are you using something like Power Point to make your slide show? As mentioned if you are primarily using it for a computer based slideshow it would preferred to have them at 800x600 resolution. Why? I myself have a 1024x768 resolution but alot of others do not. By making them at the 800x600 the pics will enlarge to fit the frame of the slideshow (provided that I am using something like Power Point for the slideshow and that I have it set for full screen).

When scanning off your pics make sure that all of them are scanned at the same dpi (dots per inch) - normally I have mine set at 300dpi. This gives you a rather large image, but one which you can edit using PSP7 to the size that would fit your project. If you crop a picture still make sure that you keep the same size ratio as the project you are making (i.e. 800x600 or 1024x768) if all of the pictures are the same size then it won't come out looking like the letterbox format that you are indicating.

I hope this helps on your quest


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 14, 2004)

Mj you could go here www.easy-tek.com its a new forum for people who need help with there computers.
Its aimd at the begginer/intermediate user and silly questions are welcomed.
Give it a try.

David


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 14, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> If you want.. I could assist you in this as I use Paint Shop Pro 7 all of the time. I can provide you with even a pictoral assistance if you like..
> 
> Just let me know if I can help.
> 
> Thanks


That's cool I will definitely come back to you on that one!!! That program does so much! 

Thanks,
MJ


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 14, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> In order to properly understand your situation - we must also understand the output method you are using to make your slide presentation. Are you using something like Power Point to make your slide show? As mentioned if you are primarily using it for a computer based slideshow it would preferred to have them at 800x600 resolution. Why? I myself have a 1024x768 resolution but alot of others do not. By making them at the 800x600 the pics will enlarge to fit the frame of the slideshow (provided that I am using something like Power Point for the slideshow and that I have it set for full screen).
> 
> When scanning off your pics make sure that all of them are scanned at the same dpi (dots per inch) - normally I have mine set at 300dpi. This gives you a rather large image, but one which you can edit using PSP7 to the size that would fit your project. If you crop a picture still make sure that you keep the same size ratio as the project you are making (i.e. 800x600 or 1024x768) if all of the pictures are the same size then it won't come out looking like the letterbox format that you are indicating.
> 
> I hope this helps on your quest


Pale Rider,

Thanks! I think this will help!  This makes bignicks post make more sense too.  Sorry bignick it was late and my brain was in major drain.  LOL 

I'm using a video editing program either Vegas or Premiere Pro (I like those programs because I am able to do lots of cool effects in them) and if by output you mean the type of file I will render it to, I'll be making it into an mpg2.  I will be making it into a DVD for friends as a keepsake.  They will be showing it at a party either off of a laptop initially or a dvd player onto a big screen and then for personal home viewing.    In the past I've worked mostly with video and digital pictures and haven't had this resize problem before.  I think 300dpi is the default setting on the scanner.  I have been cropping but not checking that compatibility in PSP7.  I'll check it out when I get a chance.  

Thanks,
MJ :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 14, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> Mj you could go here www.easy-tek.com its a new forum for people who need help with there computers.
> Its aimd at the begginer/intermediate user and silly questions are welcomed.
> Give it a try.
> 
> David


LOL David where have you been all my computer life? :lookie:  Hee hee he, ok thanks I will check this link out when I have some time! But if I do the people on MT won't get the benefit of all the silly :boing1: questions I'm not afraid to ask here.  :lol:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 14, 2004)

David ,

I made a quick visit to that link, and it is made for a person like me  LOL.  If you are a member and want me to give you the referral credit pm me with the user name you use there.

MJ:asian:


----------

